
SHA1 Clock - atsaloli
http://www.verticalsysadmin.com/sha1clock/
======
atsaloli
Woke up early after Ohio Linux Fest. Couldn't get back to sleep so I made a
SHA1 clock. (This is after our Git training so I had SHA1 on my mind.)

At first I wrote it in PHP, as a wrapper around shell_exec("/bin/date |
/usr/bin/sha1sum| /bin/cut -d' ' -f1") with a meta http-equiv redirect to
itself after 1 second, but that struck me as inefficient (could overload the
server at scale, haha) so I decided to try to write it in Javascript.

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

A link to friendly formatted source code might help people learn what you
learned.

~~~
atsaloli
Wow! Thanks! 'Show HN' done:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12690655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12690655)

------
Artemix
This is actually a pretty fun project, and can be a good introduction for
people when they start learning about these fields ! 'djob anyways !

~~~
atsaloli
Yes! Appreciate it! :-)

